# Crab Shrimp Etouffee



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cans white claw crab meat
2 lbs medium shrimp cleaned
2 cans stewed tomatoes
1 stalk celery chopped
2 large onions chopped
1 bell pepepr chopped
1 stick of butter
1 small can of tomato sauce with chili pepper
1 can water
salt, black and red pepper to taste

In a thick pot saute onions, celery, and bell pepper until wilted. Add stewed tomatoes, tomato sauce, water and seasonings to taste. Cover tightly and cook over medium high heat heat for 10 mins. Add the crab meat and cook 15 mins then add shrimp and cook for 15 mins more over low. 

Serve over cooked rice


----------

